# Shrimp food ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I do realize that specific shrimp food is available. But I was wondering if any know what ingredient to look
for in regular fish food, that these shrimp need for them to be able to shed better and to encourage breeding ?
Not long ago I saw a "new" (to me) fish food listed in Petco's add that was labeled "carnivore" pellets and
since I started using it I have noticed more breeding. These RCS don't seem to pay much attention to any
wafers(algae) that I've used. Actually they don't much pay any attention to any food I put in my mature
tank, but the one which just got over the BGA is far less capable of providing them/w any natural food that
they want. You can easily tell cause only in that tank do they act starved when you put in food. It's like
someone kicked a bee hive with all of them swimming around looking for it all at once.
I do hope to get some actual shrimp food some time later but for now I'd like to be able to read the labels
on what food I have and pick the ones best for them from there by ingredients.

BTW if you know of a particular actual shrimp food sold by someone on here, please let me know and I'll bookmark it for later when I can afford to get some of it.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I sometimes, once ever two weeks, crush up 4-6 pond snails, put them in the freezer for 30 min and then feed them to the shrimp. As you said, it is like kicking a bee hive. I have noted the same thing that they breed more with higher protein. Cyclops work well and the RCS get off the chart colors.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I put that name "Cyclops" into search and...no shrimp food. Is that a brand of shrimp food ?
I did order some Hikari brand shrimp/hermit crab food.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you go to TPT there is a guy on there that sells homemade shrimp food and my shrimp love it. His prices aren't too bad. His name is Jake and the food name is something Jake's nom nom, nom or something like that. You will see his stuff for sale if you go to the sale forum. I also have some veggie flake that I feed. Once flake enters the tank of my Yellow shrimp, all other eating of food stops and they go for the flake. I get the veggie flake for my livebearers and it comes from Kensfish. I don't look so much at the ingredients. I know Jake's foods are all what my shrimp need to properly molt.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks jrman,
I thought I'd perhaps get more responses on this as it seems there are quite a few people here who do shrimp here if
there's an invert section. Jake's would be my eventual ideal place to get some. But that "one size fits all" type flake
food you mentioned was a short term idea. As in not needing to buy several different types of foods.
My tank/w the T5 lights is mature and the shrimp hardly notice it when I feed that tank so I'm not really concerned
so much about it as the one which just had the BGA. Since the only two fish in it eat live only, I've put shrimp in it
so not only will there be baby shrimp for those fish to eat, but it gives me reason to feed more to that tank.
Those shrimp go nuts when I feed them since the less than mature tank has less natural food for them.
Any ideas I can collect on foods for the shrimp are appreciated.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Repashy shrimp soufflé my rcs swarm to it


----------

